# Bob Sikes Bridge 5/1/2012



## Rebel_Gator (Apr 29, 2012)

Great fishing between 6pm and 11pm tonight, caught Redfish, Ladyfish, Pompano...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I got there about midnight. Lost a couple reds and was cut off by a blacktip. That wind sucked!!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I wish I could get out late like that... school age daughters, work at 8 am, usual 30 s something Dad


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Which side of the bridge were you fishing, and what were you using? I always strike out down there.


----------



## Rebel_Gator (Apr 29, 2012)

pensacola beach side and i was using shrimp


----------

